# Day 18 tomorrow!



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I have 10 RIR eggs and I'm praying for 100% hatch rate!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you little wing


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Good Luck!!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I got the turner out, humidity is at 75% is this good?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

That seems a little high for now. When they start hatching the humidity will go up, and if it is at 75% now then it will go too high when they start hatching. 60 to 65% would be better to start with. That's my situation where I am and it might be different where you are.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

That sounds about right


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm a little stressed. I took the sponge out, and it went to 77%! Then I kept soaking it up through the screen and even tilted it so it would drain. It's gone to 73 but Im supposed to be on lock down, gonna let it sit for a bit and see where it goes


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

They are moving! I'm so excited!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm so excited this is te first breakthrough!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Its gonna be a long night. lol


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I know I should had planned it better! I have to get up at 6:00!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

It sounds dumb but I wasn't sure if they would be disoriented and have problems through the night without light, so I rigged this up.







Just enough to see


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

It will freak them out when they hatch and see that. They will think it's their mom. 

How did it go?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Hah yeah excuse the shirt on the wall not mine! It's still just the one cracked, I expected a little bird when I woke up, but just wobbling a bit. 
I just know I'll go to school and they will all hatch! Pray against that LOL


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

It's broke the shell but not the membrane.. I added more water and the humidity was at 54 I'm gonna try to raise it some.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

This is the only one to hatch yet, two more pips!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

All right! Congratulations!! Hope to see some pics of the others in the morning.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

They sure are takin their time!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Still just pipped?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

There's a little more shell missing on one of them but not much further action. If they follow their sibling it will be 12 before they start kicking and screaming


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

The chick that's out will be okay in the incubator for another day right? I'm trying to find a temporary holding situation outside of the incubator, I had a heating pad idea and for some reason after being on all day it was off yesterday morning, I don't want to use a light in the barn, so I'm going to keep them in the house until I find a heat source that won't burn the barn


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, it will be fine. The Brinsea heaters are nice and safe but a little pricey for me. http://www.brinsea.com/prod-EcoGlow_Chick_Brooder-239.aspx


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh those look so good, but that price! There is a premier one model for $42.00 and I might could do that.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

One chick had tried to break out but he started drying up so after hours I dripped water on him and exposed him some, he's out but he can't get up and he's odd looking, he'll have to die, I don't want to do it though


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

I had the same thing happen to one of my chicks. I removed it from the incubator and gave it a few drops of warm sugar water. I put it in a tote with a heat lamp and woke up the next day to a healthy walking chick.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I think it's deformed and just not able to function


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

After mine was hatched, it laid around on its back for 6 hours. It couldn't stand or even sit. I gave the sugar water and it was fine the next day.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Sugar water?


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, don't ask how much, just mix some up and if it tastes sweet to you, give it to the chick in a syringe.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

What does it do


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

He just isn't well,






I don't think he will make it, it's not dehydration he just isn't right


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

It won't hurt to try


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I did, but I think it's mental or physical problems.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How long did the peep struggle to hatch and how long has it been hatched? If its been working harder than usual to get hatched it can whoop their little behinds and it will take some good rest to catch up to the others.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Abnormally long, maybe twice as long as the other, if I hadn't helped he'd still be in it. It's not that he isn't trying, he can't use his legs or wings right, or lift up his head


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Give peep time. Let it rest, you could be very surprised at how well its doing in the next 24 hours. It is not at all unusual to have one hatch and be very weak and flaccid when they've worked that hard to hatch.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

You don't seem to understand, that he seriously can't do it, he's been out since last night, I've helped him up and held him, he tries but he can't use his feet, or his wing, I have been praying and giving him time but I don't think this chick is goin to make it. He's not okay and he needs to be put out. Just telling it like It is. I believe if they are just hatched and super tired they can rest and get up, but this chicken just can use his body properly.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Sometimes chicks just fail to thrive. I have helped chicks hatch and they have made it just fine but most that needed help didn't make it. There was something wrong with the chick, not my incubating. Some breeders cull chicks that hatch a day later than the other chicks just in case it is a genetic trait, so it won't be passed on.
I hope he makes it but he probably won't. If it is suffering, go ahead and cull it. There are many ways to do it. Do a search and decide which one you want to do. It is just part of having and hatching chickens. 
God luck.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I would just hand feed, give a vitamin mix, and water it if you aren't planning on breeding.

I prefer not to cull until there is no chance at all. Most problems are vitamin deficiency and genetic at that age.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

We went ahead and culled it, it was what's best


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

You did the right thing. Sorry you lost it.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you guys for your Info and advice. In good news there is another pip, I'm not sure if the other eggs are good though.


----------

